# SKY EPG shuffle 18 June



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi All,

Just a heads up for possible issues next week - according to http://media247.co.uk/skydigital/newsarchive/2007/05/exclusive_sky_c.php

We can expect EPG changes on 18th June. I hope that TiVo will be able to deal with these OK?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Only hassle is the exact time of the change vs when your Tivo got its last program update / channel change update.

During this time our poor boxes may record the wrong channel

Automan.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

TiVo coped with the last major reshuffle well. Expect a few strange recordings from wrong channels for roughly a 24 hour period as either TiVo will update early or will be out of synch until next daily update. If the latter, I think you'll be able to force an update to get it to sunch up sooner.

As I don't have the current lineup, can anyone let me know how big this shuffle is?
Edit - no need - it's a pretty big one for the channels further down the list - the only one I'll really notice is E4 which moves from 140 to 138.

The good news though is that all the main channels remain in the same channel numbers that they used to occupy, unlike last time when, unless it was one of the staple top-of-the-epg channels, was likely to have changed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Best thing to do is force a daily call early in the morning on 18th June.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

[SHAMELESS PLUG]
For those with cron, see this thread: script to force a daily call 
[/SHAMELESS PLUG]


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The renumber was advised as being between 5am-8am - you may wish to unplug your TiVo from the 'phone socket until the renumber on Sky has happened.

TiVo renumber has been actioned in today's update.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As I type Sky are having a few problems - but should be fixed soon.

The new EPG numbers are there but boxes are not automatically downloading it.

If you TiVo has already updated - you can get your Sky Digibox to match be performing a mains reset on it (do a planner rebuild on Sky+/HD boxes).


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This is all fixed now - so you may need to force a TiVo call to get back in step.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Channels are all in sync, but suggestions is now recording all kinds of weird things it never used to. Mostly stuff I'm not remotely interested in. Unless TiVo is trying to tell me something by recording Fat Man Slim as it is at the moment (documentary about a fat guy trying to slim down I presume).


----------

